# Little help with tumbler



## blackbird (Mar 23, 2008)

I have been playing around with my tumbler I built but need a few guide lines. Does it hurt to run everything slow? Say 25-30rpm? What is the best amount of water,copper and compound to use? Do I cover the whole bottle? Do you guys clean the inside and outside at the same time or do one then the other? Thanks[8|]


----------



## bottlediger (Mar 23, 2008)

> ORIGINAL: blackbird
> 
> I have been playing around with my tumbler I built but need a few guide lines. Does it hurt to run everything slow? Say 25-30rpm? What is the best amount of water,copper and compound to use? Do I cover the whole bottle? Do you guys clean the inside and outside at the same time or do one then the other? Thanks[8|]


 
 Slow no it doesnt hurt just takes a lot longer most run rounds around 60 rpm. Copper just load the inside of the bottle half full, and a little over half full on the outside, thats what I do and yes its at the same time. Water, inside about 3/4 of an inch above the copper and the same on the outside. 

 digger ry


----------



## bottlenecker (Mar 28, 2008)

Go slow play it safe.


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 28, 2008)

The speed should vary relative to what you are tumbling...
 rectangular thin walled bottles slower
 round thick walled bottles faster
 All bottles are not created equal...[]


----------

